# Nightmare Dominion 2014: "Dark Harvest"



## Matt Of The Dead (Aug 3, 2011)

Enjoy a walk through video of the 2014 Nightmare Dominion home haunt theme, Dark Harvest! Here's the synopsis for our 2014 theme:

A lot of mystery surrounds the Tucker family and their farm house on Coit Avenue. Not much seems to happen there most of the year, but that changes dramatically every fall. The harmless harvesting of corn and pumpkins can be seen outside of the house, but something else is happening on the inside. Something sinister. The Tucker's are a very tight knit family that never ventures from their home, so much so that no one is ever seen leaving, even visitors. All we know for sure is that there are a lot of dark secrets behind those doors and we warn all who dare to enter, as there may be no exit!

Pictures: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646755105093/

Thanks!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dark Harvest, indeed! Upon entering you might actually begin to wonder if you would get out! Nice work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a nice creepy crew of helpers you had!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Totally missed this one too! Love the eerie, yet innocent, exterior followed by rather tongue in cheek (and snouts on guts) gore display... We have a rooster that shows up in our displays, moves around year to year... Loved the chickens of doom! It's all done in a great ambiance. 

Still giggling about deadly chickens...

(But I bet the ToTs were screamin' with actors playin' it up...)

(Edit: And I just watched the video - wow, the humor took a backseat to the cannibal dread - but the chickens, well, they still made me smile... a lot)

Grimm


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Love, love, love the 3 bodies hanging from the beam!!! The whole haunt is fantastic~YES on the chickens too!


----------

